# 350 Z Dead Pedal Replica



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Made one today...send me an e-mail if you want to see it...I'll shoot it back to you. Let me know if i should start making them along with the other ones


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Made one today...send me an e-mail if you want to see it...I'll shoot it back to you. Let me know if i should start making them along with the other ones *


willy, lemme see! when are the matching pedal covers gonna follow?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: 350 Z Dead Pedal Replica*



DaddySkier said:


> *willy, lemme see! when are the matching pedal covers gonna follow?  *



LOL--When someone buys me a fabricating shop


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

"willy, King of all things aluminum"


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Willy how long is that thing. It looks like it would fit in my 96nissan truck. If it does or comes realy close I WILL want one, Ive been trying to find one and nothing is slim enough the 350z replica looks about right. So if you could send me the specs that would be great. I think you might still have my e-mail.  Matching willy dead pedal in both my rides, now that would be sweet.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

The one you are looking at is 7 inches....3 inches shorter than me ..They will need to cut down slightly for the Alti. Just tell me what you need


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

I just installed my WW 350z pedal. I haven’t had a chance to test it out yet, but it looks great! It was super easy to install. The hardest part was cleaning that part of the carpet before I installed it. It was pretty bad from my dirty hoof rubbing on there for almost a year with no dead pedal.

Wild Willy was a pleasure to work with. I only took 2 days to get my pedal. I am very satisfied. Great quality product, easy install, great customer service, and a great price! Good job Willy!





































5/5 Stars


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks Dog!!

Any one interested..I will be in Woodbridge VA over the weekend. I have 2 guys meeting me to pick up pedals..If you are interested let me know today...for I depart tomorrow. Thanks

PS I cna save you a few bucks on shipping costs


----------

